# T-reg VS. Cayenne Sales



## vwaudifan (Feb 20, 2003)

How many T-regs have been sold compared to Cayennes? Which car has come closer to its origina l sales targets and which is considered a hit or flop?


----------



## stevetjr (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: T-reg VS. Cayenne Sales (vwaudifan)*

I don't know the actually numbers but I know they are seriously discounting the Cayenne's. 
I know VW is a bit surprised at the level of V8's that are being sold compared to the V6's. They are selling the V8's alot faster than the 6's and I think they thought that would be the other way around.
Steve T.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: T-reg VS. Cayenne Sales (vwaudifan)*

We haven't found Oct. or Nov. sales figures yet but in September, the Touareg outsold the Cayenne more than 2 to 1. I don't know about sales targets except that there seems to be a decent supply of Cayenne S models but Turbo models seem to be in shorter supply. Kind of the same way for V6 versus V8 Touaregs. I don't think Porsche considers the Cayenne a flop with the money and volume it is bringing the company. Too early to tell about the Touareg. It is a samll drop in the much larger ocean of VW products.


----------



## mchatchet1 (Jul 2, 2002)

*Re: T-reg VS. Cayenne Sales (vwaudifan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwaudifan* »_How many T-regs have been sold compared to Cayennes? Which car has come closer to its origina l sales targets and which is considered a hit or flop?

In addition, the Cayenne also came out for sale in January versus the Touareg in late June.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: T-reg VS. Cayenne Sales (mchatchet1)*

I wasn't going to bother with that one. But by the end of this year, Touareg total sales will exceed Cayenne total sales with 12 months for the Porsche versus 6 months for the VW.


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: T-reg VS. Cayenne Sales (stevetjr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stevetjr* »_I don't know the actually numbers but I know they are seriously discounting the Cayenne's. 
I know VW is a bit surprised at the level of V8's that are being sold compared to the V6's. They are selling the V8's alot faster than the 6's and I think they thought that would be the other way around.
Steve T.

I'm not at all surprised about the popularity of the V8s over here. People want power and since the only other choice is the underwhelming V6, V8s will sell accordingly. We'll see what happens when the V10Tdi comes around.


----------



## davew (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: T-reg VS. Cayenne Sales (TCinOC)*

Its my understanding that porsche only decided to release the v6 cayenne because sales of the S were so far below target expectations. At least thats the way its being touted around the marketplace and porsche boards....
-dave w


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: T-reg VS. Cayenne Sales (davew)*

US Sales: Nov 2003 (YTD)
Cayenne 1,320 (11,219)
Touareg 2,863 (12,284)


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: T-reg VS. Cayenne Sales (Hajduk)*

Thanks for that info. Not that I don't believe you but I like to keep track of this info later. Can you post your source?
From our previous numbers: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1086284 we can calculate the October sales too. For those who are keeping track:
Touareg sales:
YTD: 12284
November: 2863
October: 3057 (calculated)
September: 2470
August: 2125
July: 1287
June: 382
Cayenne sales:
YTD: 11219
November: 1320
October: 1262 (calculated)
September: 1122


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: T-reg VS. Cayenne Sales (spockcat)*

No need to keep track. You can get everything here:
http://www.autonews.com/datace...Id=70


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: T-reg VS. Cayenne Sales (Hajduk)*

That is a paid subscriber based service. I assume you are a paid subscriber. I can log in to the free sections but not this one.


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: T-reg VS. Cayenne Sales (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_That is a paid subscriber based service. I assume you are a paid subscriber. I can log in to the free sections but not this one. 

Hmmm. I never had to pay anything and I don't remember registering either


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: T-reg VS. Cayenne Sales (Hajduk)*

Can anyone else get to the link Hajduk provided??
Hajduk, are you going through a computer at work? Is it a computer others access? Do you work for any auto related business? Maybe it has someone elses cookie on it.


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: T-reg VS. Cayenne Sales (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Can anyone else get to the link Hajduk provided??
Hajduk, are you going through a computer at work? Is it a computer others access? Do you work for any auto related business? Maybe it has someone elses cookie on it.

That could be it.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: T-reg VS. Cayenne Sales (Hajduk)*

Oh, I see your occupation:
Occupation: Vehicle Safety engineer
That explains alot. Thanks for the data anyway. I'll have to keep you in mind for next month when we need the data, LOL.


----------



## henry14 (Nov 8, 2003)

In terms of bottom line results, Porshe is exceeding all expectations and the single most important reason is dollars from Cayenne sales. The newer speciality versions of the Carrera are also contributing while Boxer and other older design Porsche models are experiencing sales declines of up to 40%.


----------



## davew (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: (henry14)*

Posted on another board by a credible individual who attributes the following statement to Goldman Sachs...
quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
We are growing more concerned that Porsche's Cayenne may be in trouble, 
with volumes and pricing falling short of expectations already. We 
expect Porsche to launch a 3.2 litre V6 Cayenne at the Frankfurt Show. We 
always understood this (low margin) option would only be offered if demand for 
the (high margin) V8s fell short of plan. Confirmation of the V6 launch will 
lend weight to claims that Cayenne sales are weaker than Porsche, and 
the market, had hoped for. We believe there is now too much installed 
capacity for German luxury SUVs (Cayenne, X5, M-Class, Touraeg) and margins in this segment are about to fall fast. 
Porsche's Cayenne was perhaps the most eagerly awaited automobile 
product launch of recent times. The potential impact on Porsche's scale was 
unprecedented, with the product theoretically capable of increasing 
Porsche's revenues by almost 100%. Porsche management had stated that 
the production target was 25,000 units/year, but indicated the company had 
installed capacity for 40,000 units/year (both reserved production 
capacity at VW's Bratislava plant and capacity to finish the cars at the new 
Porsche site at Leipzig). Bulls hoped that Porsche would virtually double its 
revenues as 40,000 Cayennes were added to c.50,000 sports cars. 
Such expectations now seem optimistic, but is Cayenne still on track to 
do the 'official' volume target of 25,000 per annum? Cayenne sold 1,400 
units in the US in June (an annualised US selling rate of over 10,000 units). 
European sales figures are not published but we estimate European sales 
were between 800 and 1000 during June, an annual rate of perhaps 8,000. 
Peripheral markets such as the Middle East, Asia and South America are 
not yet fully supplied. It is too early to say Cayenne is in trouble, but 
Cayenne inventories are building in the US and Porsche took the strange 
decision to stop publishing US inventory data for June. US and European 
dealers indicate that discounts are readily available, suggesting over- 
supply. All this in the first six months of the product's life, when it 
was supposed to have considerable novelty value. There's little sign of the 
50,000 orders that Porsche had referred to last year. 
We believe that Porsche is about to press the button on a 3.2 V6 
version. We always understood this (low margin) option was engineered (it is 
effectively a VW Touraeg unit with a Porsche cam cover) but would only 
be offered if demand for the (high margin) V8s fell short of plan. Such a 
vehicle would not only be lower priced and lower margin, it would also 
push Porsche's brand credibility to the absolute limit in our view. It would 
be plainly apparent that it contained a VW engine. It would be the slowest 
Porsche since the 924 of the 1970s (220bhp in a 2100kg car would give 
the car a power to weight ratio little better than a 2.0 Renault Scenic or 
Citroen Picasso). If Porsche launches a V6 but still sticks to a 25,000 
unit volume target it would a firm indication that Cayenne will fall 
short of its financial targets, and confirm to the market that estimates for 
2003/04 are too high, in our view. 
We are also lowering our expectations for 911 and Boxster sales in 
2003/04 by between 7% and 10% across the model variants. We expect GT3 to be up, but this is a niche vehicle. We expect Boxster S, basic 911 and 911 
Turbo to be down yoy. While we are cautious about demand for Porsche sports 
cars, we remain convinced that Porsche will continue to enjoy solid returns 
and - in a stronger economy - a return to growth in this area. While we are 
downgrading Porsche to In-Line, our revised estimates still assume flat 
earnings at EUR35.6 per share. Porsche states that it is hedged for 
three years on US dollar exposure. We still regard Porsche as a more 
attractive holding that some of the distressed volume auto producers. 
Porsche's decision to move into the SUV arena was brave. There is 
clearly some demand for the car and we expect it to be profitable (Porsche 
insists breakeven is as little as 5,000 units), but it remains to be seen how 
successful it will be and for how long. It does not necessarily appear 
to be creating incremental demand, given recent weakness in competitors 
sales (M-class and X5 - in May Porsche sold 1,388 Cayennes in the US; X5 sales 
fell by an almost identical amount). If a V6 is launched, Cayenne will 
find itself competing directly with Touraeg, and in a segment where price 
pressure is high. There's too much capacity chasing too little new 
demand in top end SUVs, in our view. And that means returns can only go one 
way." 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
end Quote 
And here are Nov. Sales Figures...


----------



## S4inSoFla (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: (davew)*

I find it interesting that in one week, Vw has announced an upmarket Touareg with the V10 and now Porsche is going downmarket with the 3.2vr6. I think there isn't room enough for both of these Suvs, somethings gotta give.


----------



## henry14 (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (S4inSoFla)*

Porsche Cayenne SUV - Success In A $90,000 Package
Stuttgart December 15, 2003; Business Week reported that Porsche Chief Executive Wendelin Wiedeking took a risky bet in 1998 when he decided to steer the German sports-car icon into the market for big, bruising sport-utility vehicles. Porsche aficionados cringed. Even the Porsche family shareholders balked, fearing the company's sports-car tradition and exclusive brand name didn't befit bulky off-roaders. But a determined Wiedeking prevailed -- and after one year on the market, the Cayenne SUV, which sells for $56,000 to $110,000, is powering record sales and profits at the Stuttgart auto maker. On Dec. 3, Porsche announced a 22% increase in net profit, to $684 million for the year ending July 31, a period during which the global auto industry retracted.
But Wiedeking had about as much time to enjoy Cayenne's success as a driver gets in a Formula One pit stop. Sales of Porsche's aging hit model, the Boxster, which starts at $43,000, slumped 40% from August through November compared with the same period last year, while sales of the pricier 911 model fell 14%. As rivals target Porsche with a slew of hot new products, from BMW's Z4 roadster to Honda's Acura NSX, pressure is rising on Wiedeking to speed Porsche's next big model launch.
Wiedeking, who has spent most of his career at Porsche, is cagey about his next move. "Rest assured we have something up our sleeves," he says, declining to give any details. But analysts and market experts believe Porsche will launch a new-generation 911 next September to revitalize the company's seven-year-old core product, followed by a second-generation Boxster in 2005. Luckily, the perfectly timed launch of the Cayenne has more than compensated for declining sales of Porsche's two sports-car lines. "It's the toughest year for Porsche in this (model) cycle, but it's still going to be a good year," says Jurgen Pieper, auto analyst at Metzler Bank in Frankfurt. Porsche expects to sell at least 30,000 Cayennes next year, boosting total sales by 9% to a record 70,000 to 75,000.
But with only three model lines, the $6.7 billion company remains vulnerable to market vagaries. Wiedeking's biggest challenge comes down to one looming decision: whether to step on the accelerator for a fourth model. Many expect it to be a four-seater sport coupe coming out in 2006. "It's really hedging their bets. The sports-car market is very fickle, very cyclical, and fashion-driven," says George C. Peterson, president of AutoPacific Inc. in Tustin, Calif. In seeking higher volumes, Wiedeking must tread carefully to avoid diluting Porsche's exclusive image. "There are some prototypes, but not even I am allowed to drive them yet," he says.
Wiedeking's track record at Porsche has expectations running high. Over the past decade, the 51-year-old engineer has transformed an ailing icon into the world's most profitable auto maker. With a net profit margin of 10.1%, Porsche outpaces even the Japanese. Nissan and Toyota have net margins of 7.25% and 6% respectively. Porsche also easily beats homegrown rivals BMW and DaimlerChrysler . "It's bottom-line results that count," says Wiedeking, insisting it is net profit, not operating results, that separate strong auto makers from the weak. "The biggest challenge is to make sure there is enough cash in the pipeline to develop new products," he says.
No problem there. Thanks to surging sales of the Cayenne, Porsche generated $1.6 billion in cash flow in the fiscal year ending July 31. Wiedeking, who is also sitting on a cash horde of $2.1 billion, insists he won't borrow a pfennig for the next new model. Porsche's total debt stands at only $128 million. That's a far cry from the liquidity crisis that catapulted Wiedeking to the CEO's office in 1993, a year when Porsche's sales plunged to a nail-biting 14,263 cars. Mounting losses, product problems, and a sharp decline in the dollar nearly forced Porsche to cede its independence.
To save the company, Wiedeking, the former head of production, overhauled everything from products and manufacturing to marketing. He adopted methods from Japanese auto makers to streamline production and cut costs. The new approach helped slash production time on various models by 30% to 50% and boosted Porsche's productivity by 15% a year for four years running. "The Japanese showed me I had no idea what I was doing," says Wolfgang Strauss, a former production manager who is now part of a Porsche squad of 30 that uses these techniques at Porsche's Zuffenhausen factory outside Stuttgart.
Speed Racer Wiedeking's legacy is an efficient manufacturing base that outsources all but 15% to 20% of production. With the Cayenne, for example, he gained a huge increase in capacity with minimum capital expenditure by handing off 90% of basic manufacturing -- from metal stamping to chassis assembly -- to Volkswagen's new SUV plant in Slovakia. Porsche kept high-value processes such as engine production, transmissions, and final assembly in-house. Wiedeking also outsourced up to 90% of the production of the Boxster model to Finland's Valmet Automotive Inc. "We are able to develop new sports cars at prices larger companies can't achieve," says Wiedeking. A hands-on CEO who delights in speeding around the company's racetracks, Wiedeking also has proven skillful in product development and marketing. He has added 14 versions of the 911 since the late 1990s. Sales of new higher-margin models, including the $128,000 Turbo convertible and $93,000 Carrera 4S convertible, are buoying sales and profits.
To give sales of its aging sports cars an extra kick this year, Porsche has created a loyalty program for existing owners, handing them up to $3000 in free options when they buy a 2003 model 911 or Boxster. "It keeps resale values artificially high. It's a completely innovative incentive program," says Philipp Rosengarten, senior market analyst at Global Insight Inc. in Frankfurt.
Wiedeking also must make sure Porsche can continue to sell 30,000 or more Cayennes a year after the novelty of the new model -- the fastest SUV in the world -- has subsided. So far, so good. Only 18% of Cayenne buyers are Porsche clients, helping the sports-car maker broaden its customer base. And demand is surging for the highest-margin model, the 450-horsepower Cayenne Turbo, which starts at $90,000. A less costly six-cylinder Cayenne is hitting the market in Europe now and will arrive in U.S. showrooms in the spring.
The wild card going forward is the value of the U.S. dollar. Porsche depends on the North American market for nearly 50% of its sales. But Wiedeking's iron grip on costs and product savvy are likely to help Porsche keep its momentum.
Copyright © 1996-2003 The Auto Channel.
Contact Information, Credits, and Terms of Use
Send your questions, comments, and suggestions to: [email protected]



_Modified by henry14 at 12:07 PM 12-20-2003_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*DECEMBER SALES FIGURES??*

At last count we had these sales figures. Anyone hear the December sales figures??
Touareg sales:
YTD: 12284
November: 2863
October: 3057 (calculated)
September: 2470
August: 2125
July: 1287
June: 382
Cayenne sales:
YTD: 11219
November: 1320
October: 1262 (calculated)
September: 1122


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: DECEMBER SALES FIGURES?? (spockcat)*

December Sales:
Touareg 4,126 (16,410 2003 Total)
Cayenne 1,701 (12,920 2003 Total)


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: DECEMBER SALES FIGURES?? (Hajduk)*

Thanks for the info. Here is the recap:
Touareg sales:
YTD: 16410
December: 4126
November: 2863
October: 3057 (calculated)
September: 2470
August: 2125
July: 1287
June: 382
Cayenne sales:
YTD: 12920
December: 1701
November: 1320
October: 1262 (calculated)
September: 1122
This is a very nice month for both Touareg and Cayenne. If VW can hold these sales figures it would put Touareg sales in the same league as the Subaru Forester and Acura MDX. Both sell 4000 to 4500 per month.
These figures put Touareg sales well ahead of the X5, Escalade, XC90, FX twins, and the MLs. 
Keep up the good work boys.


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: DECEMBER SALES FIGURES?? (spockcat)*

The Touareg is now VW's second best-selling model in the US!


----------



## S4inSoFla (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: DECEMBER SALES FIGURES?? (Hajduk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hajduk* »_The Touareg is now VW's second best-selling model in the US!

Behind what? I always assumed the Passat and Jetta sold well.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: DECEMBER SALES FIGURES?? (S4inSoFla)*

I think you are right S4, according to the old but latest figures on Autosite, VW sells about 10k Jetta sedans per month and 5k Passat sedans. You then have to add in about 1000 wagons for each of these model names too. I figure the Touareg is the #3 seller for VW unless something has changed drastically with the Passat or Jetta.


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: DECEMBER SALES FIGURES?? (S4inSoFla)*

December VW sales in the US:
Jetta: 6,313
Touareg: 4,126
Passat: 3,876
NB: 2,412
Golf/GTI: 1,029
Phaeton: 183
EuroVan: 91


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: DECEMBER SALES FIGURES?? (Hajduk)*

WOW, what happened to VW's sales? According to AUTOSITE.COM, in September VW sold:
Jetta sedan: 10,201
Passat sedan: 5,076
Passat wagon: 1,264
Jetta wagon: 850
I don't have access to the paid site with the updated figures like you have.


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: DECEMBER SALES FIGURES?? (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_WOW, what happened to VW's sales? 

Remember that in November VW had incentives to clear out their remaining stock of 2003s. That's why VW's November sales were up 30%. Unforunately, this would have a negative impact on their December sales.


----------



## VWBoenner (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: DECEMBER SALES FIGURES?? (Hajduk)*

^ Where did you get these informations??


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: DECEMBER SALES FIGURES?? (VWBoenner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWBoenner* »_^ Where did you get these informations??

http://www.autonews.com/ 
You have to pay to play though.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: DECEMBER SALES FIGURES?? (spockcat)*

Anyone hear January Touareg and Cayenne sales figures yet?
According to this thread: http://www.motor-talk.de/t2335....html there were 8657 built in 2003 (1909 in 2002?). 
Touareg sales:
YTD: 16410
December: 4126
November: 2863
October: 3057 (calculated)
September: 2470
August: 2125
July: 1287
June: 382
Cayenne sales:
YTD: 12920
December: 1701
November: 1320
October: 1262 (calculated)
September: 1122


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: DECEMBER SALES FIGURES?? (spockcat)*

January 2004 sales:
Touareg 2,875
Cayenne 1,374


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: DECEMBER SALES FIGURES?? (Hajduk)*

Thanks. Those VW salesmen were not working hard enough in January.


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

*Re: DECEMBER SALES FIGURES?? (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Thanks. Those VW salesmen were not working hard enough in January. 

We need customers first!


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: DECEMBER SALES FIGURES?? (MRVW01)*

Not that I think this will count for much, but I'm a believer that if anyone looking for an SUV drives the TOUAREG is very likely to buy one.
I think the anyone in the market for this type of an SUV (X5 / ML / FX / RX) will be completely impressed by this little "volkswagen's" content.
I know people think the TOUAREG has problems, but it's also a world-class vehicle in design, engineering, interior and exterior content and build quality, etc.
If they drive it.... they'll probably buy it!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*2003/2004 sales figures update*

2004 Touareg sales:
YTD: 15,636
July 2700+
June 1,706
May 1,801
April 2,165
March 2,137
Febuary 2,252
January 2,875
2003 Touareg sales:
TOTAL: 16410
December: 4126
November: 2863
October: 3057 (calculated)
September: 2470
August: 2125
July: 1287
June: 382
2003 Cayenne sales:
TOTAL: 12920
December: 1701
November: 1320
October: 1262 (calculated)
September: 1122
2004 figures courtesy of jrdlr.


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: 2003/2004 sales figures update (spockcat)*

What about 2004 Cayenne sales?


----------



## miked112 (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: 2003/2004 sales figures update (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_2004 Touareg sales:
YTD: 15,636
July 2700+
June 1,706
May 1,801
April 2,165
March 2,137
Febuary 2,252
January 2,875


How far off VW targets is that?


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: 2003/2004 sales figures update (miked112)*


_Quote, originally posted by *miked112* »_
How far off VW targets is that?

Original VW estimates were 30k per year. So, it looks right on the money.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: 2003/2004 sales figures update (chickdr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chickdr* »_What about 2004 Cayenne sales?

Can anyone supply those on a monthly basis?


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: 2003/2004 sales figures update (spockcat)*

Cayenn Sales 2004
Jan	1374
Feb	1240
Mar	1421
Apr	1738
May	1374
Jun	1449

YTD 8594


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: 2003/2004 sales figures update (Hajduk)*

Thanks for the figures. Found some further info.
Here they are on a single post:
2004 Touareg sales:
YTD: 15,698
July 2,762
June 1,706
May 1,801
April 2,165
March 2,137
Febuary 2,252
January 2,875
2004 Cayenne sales:
YTD: 9,989
July 1,393
June 1,449
May 1,374
April 1,738
March 1,421
Febuary 1,240
January 1,374

2003 Touareg sales:
TOTAL: 16410
December: 4126
November: 2863
October: 3057 (calculated)
September: 2470
August: 2125
July: 1287
June: 382
2003 Cayenne sales:
TOTAL: 12920
December: 1701
November: 1320
October: 1262 (calculated)
September: 1122


----------



## miked112 (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: 2003/2004 sales figures update (Hajduk)*

So still running at @2:1 (a little less since the Porsche numbers don't include July). The interesting question is where Treg is against what I would see as its direct competition: FX, SRX, X5.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: 2003/2004 sales figures update (miked112)*

I updated for July and it is closer to 3:2 when you include July.


----------



## miked112 (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: 2003/2004 sales figures update (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_I updated for July and it is closer to 3:2 when you include July.

I'm sure the V6 Porsche has helped, but I drove it...what a dog.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: 2003/2004 sales figures update (spockcat)*

2004 Touareg sales:
YTD: 18,112
August 2,414
July 2,762
June 1,706
May 1,801
April 2,165
March 2,137
Febuary 2,252
January 2,875
2004 Cayenne sales:
YTD: 11,421
August 1,432
July 1,393
June 1,449
May 1,374
April 1,738
March 1,421
Febuary 1,240
January 1,374

2003 Touareg sales:
TOTAL: 16410
December: 4126
November: 2863
October: 3057 (calculated)
September: 2470
August: 2125
July: 1287
June: 382
2003 Cayenne sales:
TOTAL: 12920
December: 1701
November: 1320
October: 1262 (calculated)
September: 1122


----------



## Dr.Treg (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: DECEMBER SALES FIGURES?? (TREGinginCO)*

Without going into details, I am a very unlikely buyer for an SUV, never mind an upscale SUV with V*.
I drove the Touareg on a whim while shopping for a Jetta for my son; I bought a fully equipped V8 Touareg the next week.
Id din not buy the Touareg it bought me


----------



## john s (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: (davew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *davew* »_ 3.2 V6...(it is effectively a VW Touraeg unit with a Porsche cam cover)

A bit more than that, I think it has the best torque curve.


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: (john s)*

Total US sales 2004
Touareg : 27,706
Cayanne: 18,117


----------



## JiggyJoe (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: DECEMBER SALES FIGURES?? (Dr.Treg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr.Treg* »_Without going into details, I am a very unlikely buyer for an SUV, never mind an upscale SUV with V*.
I drove the Touareg on a whim while shopping for a Jetta for my son; I bought a fully equipped V8 Touareg the next week.
Id din not buy the Touareg it bought me









Now THAT is a great story.


----------



## versabar (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: DECEMBER SALES FIGURES?? (JiggyJoe)*

If so many T-Regs are sold, why do I see 10 Cayennes for every one T-reg? Do some T-regs have invisible paint? Is it that people have an urgent need to wear their wealth around NY, and subsequently must have a Cayenne? Please, I am baffled by this.


----------



## sjwass (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: DECEMBER SALES FIGURES?? (versabar)*

I agree with Versabar. In Bergen County, NJ, it seems that Peppers out number Tregs 3:1.
When I see a Pepper, I know I paid less for a nicer car. Makes me smile.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: DECEMBER SALES FIGURES?? (sjwass)*

On the peninsula, eggs have almost caught up with peppers.
P.s.: Gotta love the old thread being revived. Someone knows how to search.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: DECEMBER SALES FIGURES?? (Hajduk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hajduk* »_
Remember that in November VW had incentives to clear out their remaining stock of 2003s. That's why VW's November sales were up 30%. Unforunately, this would have a negative impact on their December sales.

incentives indeed!
0.9% financing up to 60 months








and I got a $7000 before tax discount (including customer loyalty discount)
ps - hi Ottawa guy!
you on OVD? http://www.ottawa-vdubbing.com


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: DECEMBER SALES FIGURES?? (sciencegeek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciencegeek* »_On the peninsula, eggs have almost caught up with peppers.
P.s.: Gotta love the old thread being revived. Someone knows how to search.

Actually I asked Hajduk to give us an update. He has access to the sales figures.


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: DECEMBER SALES FIGURES?? (spockcat)*

So I'm pulling out of a paid parking lot at LAX and come to the window to pay and the young guy says "what's the difference between this and the Cayenne?". I told him not a whole helluva lot, except $20k or more in price. He said he couldn't tell the difference when seeing my Treg from the side. After talking for a couple more minutes he was really impressed with the ride. He thought the Cayennes looked "retarded" and the Treg looked nicer and made more sense. Also gave me a discount!


----------



## chicago_gal_950 (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (Hajduk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hajduk* »_Total US sales 2004
Touareg : 27,706
Cayanne: 18,117


Any idea how that stacks up against projections? Are they on target or behind target for U.S. TReg sales?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Touareg and VW sales continue to slide*









Down 27.2% May 04 to May 05. Down 37.8% YTD 2004 vs YTD 2005
From germancarfans.com


----------

